# Windows will not accept user password at startup



## bnrr (Feb 10, 2006)

I am having a problem with windows at startup, when I type my password, it is not accepted and I get the message 'did you forget your password, click on the hint ? button. I have repeated this for over 8x, still it will not accept it. I did not change my password and no one but me uses this computer. is there any other way I could resolve this without doing a reinstall without loseing any data


----------



## 2teky (Sep 28, 2007)

I know this sounds stupid but trust me I see this time and time again on our network. Make sure CAPS LOCK is off, Make sure NUM LOCK is on, Make sure you are using case sensitive if thats the way you set it up. Sorry, this is pretty general but like ive said lots of users here do forget to turn caps lock off or numlock on and end up locking out there accounts. Also try to use a known good keyboard incase your keys are faulty.


----------



## 2teky (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually on the keyboard deal, just try typing your password in the username field to be sure it is typing correctly. Hope this helps


----------



## micay (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are sure you did not forget your password and this was set on english. Be sure that your characters have been set to english. To do this try typing your password in the username field if it is written in a different language press ctrl+shift to change the language to english. Then try to type ur passwords in the psw field. Check capslock and numlock too. I hope this will help u.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If the above does not work, we will not be able to assist you further.

Password assistance is against the forum *RULES*



> *ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> software pirating
> ...


Thread closed


----------

